# Prescription Dog Food and effects ...



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I was not sure where to post this ... hope it is in the right forum? 

Leeo has bladder stones. There are two kinds. Unless biopsy for them ... the other alternative is to try and dissolve them with prescription dog food. I already know I am going to have a problem as he HATES dog food by itself. It is costing me $50.00 a case and he has to eat it for 6 weeks. This is why I am asking before we start. I am waiting on it to come in at the vets office next week.

Please is there anyone with any advice about getting your dog to eat this? I am already told he cannot even have snacks in order for the food to work. I do not know the exact name of the food. I think he called it SD, but not Science Diet? Or any other advice would be greatly appreciated such as what to expect from prescription dog food .... like the runs or excessive thirst or any side effects? I want to be ahead of the game. 

Thanks for reading this and any advice ...........


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

All the reading I have done on kidney issues show me that struvite stones are produced due to an alkaline urine and oxalate stones produced due to an acidic urine. What is the pH of your dog's urine? Struvite stones are produced because the dog either has a naturally alkaline urine which is rare or a UTI. Oxalate stones are formed because of a defect in the dog's metabolism and if the urine can be made less acid the stones will not precipitate out. There are also cystine and urate stones that form due to a defect in the metabolism, I don't know if pH is important in those. Here is an article about struvites with links to articles on the other kinds. Your vet should have a clue as to what sort of stone it might or might not be, struvites are the only ones that there is agreement about the possibility of dissolving.
http://www.dogaware.com/articles/wdjstruvites.html

Sounds like you are planning on using the canned stuff? There are many brands of this type of food, it is remotely possible your dog would consider one sort tastier than others. Since the prescription food depends on a delicate balance between the minerals found within I wouldn't mess with any sort of treat or addition to the stuff. You can slice the canned and bake it for a treat, perhaps that might work. You could mash it up and make a gruel with water if your tap water is suitable.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info and the site. I am on my way to read it. And yes, struvite was the word he used for the bladder stones and possibly dissolving them. My vet also said when I asked that these struvite stones are not really known as to how they get there ... or I misunderstood him.

Also thank you for the advice about baking this also as a treat.

EDIT: It is an interesting article and also states that one of the breeds felt to be prone to these struvite stones is the miniature Schnauzer, which Leeo is part. This explains some of it that I can understand. It also mentions the S/D Diet and maintenance after the initial dissolving of the stones.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have studied all the information given me and have now switched over to distilled water for all three dogs. Also ... I am very pleased to say that Leeo scarfed down his entire first feeding of prescription food this morning ... as he hates dog food ... period!  Now 6 weeks to go. Another x-ray to see if the stones are dissolved ... and then I think I should have Blu Boy checked as well ... being littermates. The food is " Hills s/d canine dissolution " 

Thank you for all the info.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am sure others have tried this ... but in case anyone may be interested in making prescription treats :

I took a can of the script food and sliced it long ways in half, then cut each half into 1/4 inch wedges and then cut those wedges in half. I put them on parchment paper to not use any grease or cooking sprays or oils and baked them for 30 - 40 minutes at 350 degrees. I then froze them.

I am sure they lose some of their purpose as far as the ingredients ... but better to lose that than lose your mind listening to your dog whine 24/7 because there are no treats he can have at all.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I am sure others have tried this ... but in case anyone may be interested in making prescription treats :
> 
> I took a can of the script food and sliced it long ways in half, then cut each half into 1/4 inch wedges and then cut those wedges in half. I put them on parchment paper to not use any grease or cooking sprays or oils and baked them for 30 - 40 minutes at 350 degrees. I then froze them.
> 
> I am sure they lose some of their purpose as far as the ingredients ... but better to lose that than lose your mind listening to your dog whine 24/7 because there are no treats he can have at all.


Great idea! You're such a good doggie momma. I'm sure Leeo really appreciates your extra efforts!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Great idea! You're such a good doggie momma. I'm sure Leeo really appreciates your extra efforts!!


Thank you so much .... I try to be a good dog parent.  

The treats turned out a little crispy on the edges and a little rubbery in the middle ...

just perfect for sticking pills ( medications ) inside and hiding them! :clap2:


----------

